# Finished Fake Rock Build: Bearded Dragon



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I've just finished putting in the fake rock (to say it was a challenge would be a huge understatement). Put in all my new plants and hung the UV light from the top of the viv so it's close enough for him to get a tan : victory:
(I've turned the UV light off for display purposes).

Well, after about a month of hard work. Here it is;





























Brian hasn't moved much since I put him in about 10minutes ago. Probably not too sure about it at the moment.

Anyways. Hope you all like it. :2thumb:
I'm dead proud of it.


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Well worth the effort, well done you, that's excellent!!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Babycakes said:


> Well worth the effort, well done you, that's excellent!!


Aye it looks fantastic!

One lucky BD!


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

superb looking, well done matey


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Bumpy bump


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

thats pretty cool

id never have the skill, imagination or patience to come up with something as good as that :bash:

looks amazing


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Looking good, can i just ask where you got the cacti from?


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

lil_jo84 said:


> Looking good, can i just ask where you got the cacti from?



eBay UK Shop - Ask The Genie:


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Thought I'd give this a free bump as a lot people are building these things now


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Well done hunny it looks superb :no1:


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking fantastic....i bet your ded proud of your self...

ive got the image of mine in my head ready for the whopper cwd viv.

If mine turns out half as good as yours il be over the moon  

Give your self a pat on the back

Dave


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

hey, that looks awesome, you should be dead proud.
just a question!
you know the waterproof pva, it doesn't seem to be drying clear for me, some of it has dried like very cloudy.
did you get that problem? or am i just putting too much on.


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the responces guys .

I've just bought a baby leo and no doubt I'll be making one for him when he gets older .


scalez;

I had a litlte trouble in the the little nooks and crannies, where the glue would seem to congregate in the corners, thus making a thicker coat and drying white.

You're probably putting too much on, but all I done was just scratched off the white glue and just reapplied some more.

If it's getting cloudy generally then I would apply a thinner layer.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great job, looks fantastic


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

wow that good =]


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

fair play! 
wanna make me one? 

pm me if so  lmao


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

danoc2005 said:


> fair play!
> wanna make me one?
> 
> pm me if so  lmao


I would.

Once I've overcome my hate for polystyrene and grout =D.

Haha.


----------



## rob_arthur (Mar 14, 2008)

the viv looks so good a lot of hard work gone into it. perfect.

im looking to do the same for my desert iggy. and was wandering what materials you used?

are there any specific non toxic things that need to be used?

rob


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

What materials did you use for this? Looks amazing and has a really nice finish.


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply.

I used polystyrene for the main structure. Using cocktail stick to attach the layers together.

Then once I got the structure all sorted, applied 3 layers of grout (tinn layer to being with, then with thicker grout with each layer).

Covered the whole thing with PVA glue, then covered it with sand whilst it was still drying. 

Once it was dry, I brushed off all the excess sand (had to do some areas again as it had blotches).

Then one more layer of PVA glue to seal the sand.


It's been a while since I've been on this forum and there are some amazing fake rock builds that have been recently!


----------

